# What's Your Fav Music Genre



## mane2008 (Aug 23, 2008)

_*Was up I wanna know what's ya favorite music genre*_

Okay I'm tired of hearing what pple say about another music genre just cause they dont like it. So decided to shit on it.
*
So I wanna know what's your fav music genre. And why you like it.
And if you have time to type even your favorite artists!*


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 23, 2008)

I have no one favourite genre. To give you an idea of why, I like amongst others, these artists:

Pink Floyd
Bach
System of a Down
Tism
The Charlie Daniels Band
Willie Nelson
Lynyrd Skynrd
Jethro Tull
Minnie Ripperton
Jill Sobule
Michelle Shocked
Greenday
The Presidents
ACDC
The Angels
Strauss (a little)
Wendy Matthews
Joss Stone
Jewel
Michael Franks
Bob Marley
Bob Dylan

...crikey, I've gone on too long! You get the idea though. I like most music. You will note though, that there are only two artists remotely related to C&W.
There is a reason for that


----------



## mahlye (Aug 23, 2008)

hardcore or rap. then indie, then jazz and regae


----------



## closettrooper (Aug 26, 2008)

fuckin Metal


----------



## 989dboy (Aug 26, 2008)

rap
R&B
lil alternative


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 27, 2008)

_extreme metal, hip hop and some jazz...black bomb a  from france kicks ass, swedish pan-thy-monium too..._


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont really have a favorite genre, I listen to all kinds, Rap, Rock, jazz, hip hop, 
AS far as fav artist go, id say seether, ludacris, pink floyd, lynard skynard, and bones just to name a few


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 27, 2008)

anything instumental. I am kinda picky about vocalists.

So the best are like: 
Classical
Jazz
Post Rock


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

hip hop (is not just music, there are many aspects to it)


and im a beat head, i luv instrumentals


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

instrumentals are good when i'm high.. I just sit n listen to em and notices how it's simple but complex when put together. I fucks with em.


----------



## smoke two joints (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah, i dont have a favourite music genre, i like a wide variety of music from thrash metal bands like metallica to metal, to punk, to hair metal, i think you catch my drift 

peace.


----------



## dannyking (Sep 7, 2008)

progressive house. beautifull uplifting vocals from the likes of andain, julie thompson, etc..
john digweed is my alltime favorite artist. for what you dream of is my alltime favorite song. inspirational!

heres a link for a fantastic vocal performance:

YouTube - Holden & Thompson - Nothing (Original Mix)

and another

YouTube - Andain - Beautiful Things


----------



## dannyking (Sep 7, 2008)

Got up early, found something&#65533;s missing
My only name
No one else sees, but I got stuck
And soon forever came
Stopped pushing on for just a second
Then nothing&#65533;s changed
Who am I this time, where's my name?
Guess it crept away

No one's calling for me at the door
And unpredictable won't bother anymore
And silently gets harder to ignore

Look straight ahead, there&#65533;s nothing left to see
What&#65533;s done is done, this life has got its hold on me
Just let it go, what now can never be

I forgot that I might see
So many beautiful things
I forgot that I might need
To find out what life could bring

Beautiful things

Take this happy ending away
It's all the same
God won't waste this simplicity
On possibility
Get me up, wake me up, dreams are filling
This trace of blame
Frozen still I thought I could stop
Now who's gonna wait?

No one's calling for me at the door
And unpredictable won't bother anymore
And silently gets harder to ignore

Look straight ahead, there&#65533;s nothing left to see
What&#65533;s done is done, this life has got its hold on me
Just let it go, what now can never be

So many beautiful things
So many beautiful things

Now what do I do?
Can I change my mind?
Did I think things through?
It was once my life
It was my life at one time


----------



## Elitemaple (Sep 8, 2008)

Jazz and funk are the greatest genres. Blues and Prog Rock are also awesome. Best shit though, Herbie Hancock, Weather Report, Flecktones...it's all great.


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the Blues. But then, I don't consider Blues a genre, but the highest form of music. It is the Adam of music, if you will. To me, the Blues is not necessarily the 12-bar form we all know it as, although that's the most popular presentation of it. To me, the Blues is when you sit down with your guitar or whatever instrument you play and... just... play. No song, no pre-concieved melody. You just play whatever your soul tells you to play as you sit there. THAT is how ALL MUSIC starts, and THAT is The Blues.

But for genres, aside from Blues, I like Classic Rock, Progressive/Symphonic Rock, Folk, Psychedelic, Acid Rock, early Metal (nothing with screaming... HATE Metal screaming), Jam Bands, Fusion, and (Seattle-)Grunge.

So:
--Led Zeppelin (all-time favorite band and biggest influence: Jimmy Page is the reason I'm a guitarist)
--Pink Floyd
--Syd Barrett
--Nirvana
--The Doors
--(Original Line-Up) Guns N' Roses
--Jimi Hendrix
--Dave Weckl Band
--Stevie Ray Vaughn
--Carlos Santana
--Jethro Tull
--Black Sabbath (w/ Ozzy Osbourne)
--Ozzy Osbourme w/ Randy Rhoads
--Queensryche
--Queen
--Jake Holmes (early, 60's stuff, not current beatnik style)
--Allman Brothers
--Creedence Clearwater Revival
--Jeff Beck
--Paul Rodgers
--Free
--Cream
--The Yardbirds
--Lynyrd Skynyrd
--Charlie Daniels
--Dave Matthews

And so many more...


----------

